# Greetings



## ReggieNoble (Dec 23, 2013)

I hail from Sunset Lodge #26 Long Beach CA And Sheik Temple 98 Desert of California Oasis of Riverside I am a Master Mason and a Noble 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ReggieNoble (Dec 23, 2013)

I am PHA

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 23, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome to the online Community here!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mike1970 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------



## cog41 (Dec 28, 2013)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 29, 2013)

Pleased to meet you and pleased to greet you.


----------



## JJones (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome to the site Brother!


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome brother from Louisiana


----------

